# White Smoke, Getting worse - Anyone else experience this?



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Problems with the TT are never ending. Thermostat seems to probably be either stuck open or malfunctioning.. Now, my white smoke problem is back and worse.. :banghead:

White smoke used to just come out of my exhaust at random if I was stopped at a traffic light or idling for a couple minutes. It wouldn't occur every time I stopped which is what puzzled me the most. 

After some spirited driving today, revving to like 7500-7700 I assume was not good and probably made my problem worse. I pulled up into a steep driveway and smoke just billowed out of the hood of my car. As soon as I got back on flat ground It stopped, and when I drive there is no smoke that is even visible. I pulled into my own driveway which was far less steep but still inclined where the nose of the car points up, and after 2 minutes of idling smoke came out the exhaust and a little from the hood. I popped the hood open, and It appears to be coming from behind the engine, possible from where the turbo/downpipe Is situated, just MY EDUCATED GUESS as far as location is concerned. 

The smell of the smoke is the most concerning though. I know its the same problem I've always had because it smells the same. It's hard to describe what it smells like, but I would say its like a mix between burnt rubber and something else. I would definitely say it's not a sweet smell though, which is what someone else told me to look for. Either that Or I have no idea what 'sweet' smells like Lol!

A couple months ago a mechanic told me the turbo oil drain gasket had a small leak so we replaced it, it was a paper gasket if I recall. Could it be possible the turbo is bad and that it's burning oil or something? Or is it just my mind trying to put together a coincidence? Also, the car seems to drive fine and pulls fine, so it's hard to believe the turbo could be bad...

I really don't know what the problem is, and there is no CEL or warning on my dash so I don't know..

Any input is appreciated. :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Parking nose up on a hill shifts all the oil in the pan to the rear, where our turbo outlet drains. It may have stopped the drain from actually draining, pushing oil out the turbo seals, and into the exhaust where it burns. That wouldn't explain the problem though if it also occurs when you're not on an incline. This is all stock PCV system I'm guessing? And how are you rev'ing to 7500-7700 when standard chips raise redline to 7200?


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

20v master said:


> Parking nose up on a hill shifts all the oil in the pan to the rear, where our turbo outlet drains. It may have stopped the drain from actually draining, pushing oil out the turbo seals, and into the exhaust where it burns. That wouldn't explain the problem though if it also occurs when you're not on an incline. This is all stock PCV system I'm guessing? And how are you rev'ing to 7500-7700 when standard chips raise redline to 7200?


Maybe I overestimated. I had it to the point of the line after 7k, which is 7,500 right? so maybe 7300-7500.

The entire PCV system is stock. I replaced the Y coolant pipe with a new one, but still it's stock oem plastic $hit.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Whats your oil consumption like? are you low? Reason I ask is I had an oil leak which got into my IC. If I was going up hill I would smoke. If I booted it hard it would smoke (hard to tell tho as Id be going fast and the smoke was harder to see) 

Not sure about the smoke at idle, maybe its burn off from before???

Long story short we need to figure out WHAT youre burning. Dosn't sound like coolant as you don't get the "sweet' smell. So I have to assume oil...


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

I would get the car up and examine the turbo area from underneath, specifically the cast turbo housing; a crack in the right location will allow oil to seep into you exhaust and also out of the housing to burn off in the under hood area. Also a crack that is situated higher and to the rear of the housing will leak more when you are inclined upward.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Get a can of Brake Kleen and clean up the area behind the engine and around the coolant flange before you start guessing. Check your oil once the car cools down. If you have smoke under the hood, it could be a simple valve cover gasket leak, or the half-moon seal. How's your coolant level?


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Coolant level is fine. And oil is fine. I had an oil change probably a month and a half ago, so it probably doesn't eat alot of oil since there's still plenty according to the dip stick.

It mainly only happens when my car is inclined with the nose/hood elevated higher than the rest of the car. I drove today for 60 miles, made plenty of stops, no smoke anywhere till I pulled into my inclined driveway....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

It only takes a little bit of oil to make a lot of smoke. I'd check the valve cover gasket, half-moon, maybe take a peek at your oil/coolant feed and return lines.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

it sounds like when the seals in my turbo went.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Have you checked the turbo for shaft play yet?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*white smoke=new pope!*

Guys, as a mechanic for 48 years...here's the rule of thumb. Been the same forever.

White smoke is WATER/Antifreeze. {headgasket}
Blue smoke is burning oil.
Black smoke is fuel.

none of this applies if you're the new pope.:laugh:


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

sciroccohal said:


> Guys, as a mechanic for 48 years...here's the rule of thumb. Been the same forever.
> 
> White smoke is WATER/Antifreeze. {headgasket}
> Blue smoke is burning oil.
> ...


That's what I've heard tons of times.. But my coolant never noticeably drops. Could a little cause a lot of smoke the same as Somone said with a little oil causing alot of smoke?


Ill just have to take it to a shop when I get a chance. Its fine when I drive and when I'm on level ground. If I idle ok inclines is when it smokes.


----------

